# Share your experience of being bullied.



## craftyandy (May 6, 2011)

I'm intending to start a more serious video series this time.  
http://www.youtube.com/user/RottenEggCreations?feature=mhum
My first topic I want to be about is bullying. My intention of this video is not to obtain pity, offer advice, fall into that bullshit of "it gets better." No this topic is just to share my own experience, and give voice (but not names) to the experiences other people had that is it, because a lot of comfort for people who are struggling with their own situations comes from the realization that they are not special and that there are people who have it just as bad if not worse then others. I'm talking about generally speaking, it can be about yourself or other people you've known of. 

I know this is the fucking internet and everyone lies but I'm willing to try this anyways.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 6, 2011)

In before twenty pages of angsty furries.

On a serious note, though, I generally avoided bullying in grade-school by being generally weird. Nobody wanted to be seen around me at all. Worked wonders.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

Well, I'm deaf and I got bullied ever since the first damn day of primary because of it, and it still wouldn't let up till the day I dropped out of 6th form. You can probably guess what it could be... Being tricked/pranked constantly, being showed up, called out on it, marked as mentally retarded (even my chemistry teacher helped with this) and many other things. Fuck 'em.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 6, 2011)

in elementary school and during the first couple of years of secondary school i was bullied pretty badly. not just verbally but i got beaten up, too. probably because i just suck at everything that has to do with sports  i cant keep my balance very well because of my back.
sometimes they pinned me down between the wall and the door with my nads as their favorite target of course.
the teachers didnt listen to me or my parents. when i brought it up in class their little "leader" started to cry and called me a liar, the teacher believed him of course and i was at a total loss of words...
but in secondary school i got a little more accepted and actually got more friends. the doctors also finally figures out whats wrong with my back (fucking idiots >_>) and my classmates actually started to understand why i have 2 left hands in terms of sports and stuff like that.

but all in all i think this whole thing made me turn into a pretty good guy. i help people because i dont want them to feel as miserable as i did.
i also dont care about assholes like that anymore but i got a kinda short fuse... minor things make me go off sometimes pretty easily.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

I am mute and have been bullied for it since high school, when I became that way. It's mostly psychological, but I did have some throat and lung damage that made it painful to speak.
I always had people talking behind my back, or some bolder kids even said it to my face, knowing I wouldn't do anything. If it weren't for a few close, very protective friends, I would've committed suicide. There's no second-guessing that. I'm incredibly lucky to have the friends I do. I remember being popular, but when I "told" them I had a disability, I lost a lot. The ones left over weren't the popular crowd, even. It was all outcasts and nerds. And I've learned a lot from that. My life is a Hallmark movie.

The worst, though, was betrayal. Thinking you have friends, but as soon as something bad happens, they slip through your fingers. That was worse than being shoved against lockers ever was.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 6, 2011)

I was bullied for a long ass time. And this year I was fucking sick of it. Noone listened to me, my guidance councilor, my parents, my asshole brother, noone. So I fucking went ape shit. There was about five of them who would gang up on me, so I decided it would be stupid to fight them all at once. So, I spent an entire day beating the shit out of them. One I cought of guard when I picked him up and threw him against a locker, than I sat on his chest and punched him. The second one I slammed against some lockers. Another one I just strait up beat the shit out of when we passed in the hall. I got another one at lunch and shoved him in a trash can. I broke the last guys jaw in a fistfight. The week of suspension was totally worth it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

I was bullied a bit, mostly just ostracized and that sort of a thing though. The most extreme thing I can remember was when the kids would gang up and trap me behind the dumpster--which was always swarming with yellow jackets. The dumpster was in plain sight, so I can't imagine the adults didn't notice, but there was never any intervention. I didn't trust any of the teachers at that school, so I never asked for help. Eh. 

My brother had it much worse. He was actually beaten up. When my ma talked to the principal about it, he just said, "Yes, it's very strange, the bullies are from really good families," and did nothing. We later found out that the biggest bullies in the school were from families that had donated a lot of money to the school, which explained why the teachers looked the other way when they or their friends acted up. We left shortly after. 

I got over it. I try to turn it into a learning experience and avoid treating others the way my brother and I were treated.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> *In before twenty pages of angsty furries.
> *
> On a serious note, though, I generally avoided bullying in grade-school by being generally weird. Nobody wanted to be seen around me at all. Worked wonders.


 

this thread is going to turn into tragedy measuring.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

I was a bully.
Fun times.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I was a bully.
> Fun times.


 

: D 

: D

*Hi-five*


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 6, 2011)

@ all bullies and ex-bullies:
Are you into BDSM?

@ all BDSM enthusiasts:
Are/were you bullies in school? (or kindergarten, even)

Just curious.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I was a bully.
> Fun times.


 
That's what's up. 

The only "bully" I had was in elementary school. Made fun of me, threw balls at me, that sort of stuff. 

Then on a field trip to a farm I locked him in a chicken coop for a few hours. 

Not sure how he got out, but I don't recall ever getting in trouble for it. He threw a couple of rocks at me in retaliation and actually got me locked in the same chicken coop, but I got out in a few minutes. Totally worth it.

EDIT: Actually, I did get picked on a bit in middle school as well. One kid left the school. Not sure if it was directly because of what he did to me, but I still kind of felt bad about it.

Doube edit: Most of the kids who I was "bullied" by, I ended up being dicks to as well.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> @ all bullies and ex-bullies:
> Are you into BDSM?
> Just curious.


 No. Why would I be? There is no connection between the two, and if that's your fetish I really don't want to hear about it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 6, 2011)

I was bullied from my first year of primary school until I left school. The last few years weren't as bad though because I learnt not to give a shit.

The ones that hurt:
"Your parents don't love each other. That's your fault."
"Your sister is dying, isn't that hilarious!"

The rest really hurt at the time, but I look bake at it and I shrug.

Helped make me who I am. I'd rather have been bullied than been a bully.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Helped make me who I am. I'd rather have been bullied than been a bully.


 
I dunno if I can relate... I have never really hit anyone back and you could probably tell that I'm a bit spineless and reserved about most problems I have. I think having to live through it all has made me a weak person.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

I will teach you all the art of being a bully. It comes with confidence, bluff, and the ferocity to back up your words with action. 
My father always told me this:
_"The strong eat, 
the weak are meat."_


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Happened to me all throughout elementary school for years. I told people but nobody did shit. Only stopped when the bully moved 



Deo said:


> I was a bully.
> Fun times.


 That's not really "fun" or cool or edgy. Because most bullies are projecting their self-issues or anger towards themselves or their home-life


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> "Your sister is dying, isn't that hilarious!"


 
This, but replace "your sister is" with "you are". 

Like I wanted to be HIV positive or something. Assholes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> This, but replace "your sister is" with "you are".
> 
> Like I wanted to be HIV positive or something. Assholes.


 
:'[


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> :'[


I dropped out. No regrets. :]


----------



## Tissemand (May 6, 2011)

I have a stutter, ever since 5th or 6th grade or so... maybe a bit earlier actually... but it's gotten a bit better recently. I never really got bullied because of it, but I've had some close calls. :/ Everyone in my classes know that I have a stutter, and it makes me rather shy and quiet (and generally not really want to talk) because of it... I always dreaded reading in school and we often have a time where we read some article or speech in class together... and the teacher is usually like "Does anybody want to read?" and some fucking faggot always tries to volunteer me and him & his friends giggle... :/ Maybe that is bullying, but oh well 

Aside from that, there are a few people that get bullied at our school, and none of the faculty really do anything about it... it tends to continue on for that year, and the bullies' parents (usually) don't give shit about what their son/daughter does. :/


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

On a somewhat related note, my partner is a former bully. I don't much like thinking about the implications of that, but we've had laughs about it. We really are polar opposites. He's embarassed about it, though, doesn't do anything like it anymore. 

@OP, I don't know if you'll be able to use it, but here's a related article.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's not really "fun" or cool or edgy. Because most bullies are projecting their self-issues or anger towards themselves or their home-life


 I actually hear this a lot. But I never understood the mentality that bullies are weak and have problems, from my experience that's false. It just sounds like a victims way of saying "well I'm still better off than them because they are so weak they have to take it out on others" as a means of making themselves feel better. As a bully I can tell you that is bullshit.

EDIT: Though problems at home deprived me of that confidence I once had and stopped me from being a bully.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

I don't see the point of being a bully unless you're also a sadist to some extent.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I don't see the point of being a bully unless you're also a sadist to some extent.


 Much of what people do lacks a point or reason.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I never understood the mentality that bullies are weak and have problems, from my experience that's false.


They do, though. They're mean to people to protect themselves. 



Deo said:


> It just sounds like a victims way of saying "well I'm still better off than them because they are so weak they have to take it out on others" as a means of making themselves feel better. As a bully I can tell you that is bullshit.


Not at all.
http://www.child-discipline-with-love.com/why-do-children-bully.html



Deo said:


> EDIT: Though problems at home [...]


And case closed.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I actually hear this a lot. But I never understood the mentality that bullies are weak and have problems, from my experience that's false. It just sounds like a victims way of saying "well I'm still better off than them because they are so weak they have to take it out on others" as a means of making themselves feel better. As a bully I can tell you that is bullshit.
> 
> EDIT: Though problems at home deprived me of that confidence I once had and stopped me from being a bully.


 As a former after-school program teacher I'm going to have to agree with this. Most of the bully kids that I worked with came from pretty normal, even "good" families. They were bullies because they were brats or because their friends were doing it. Troubled kids were more likely to be victims. (Always exceptions, though.)


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Much of what people do lacks a point or reason.


 
So just...because you can?

No offense, but that sounds kind of weird. I'd rather do something that won't result in emotional or any other sort of harm to other people. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> As a former after-school program teacher I'm going to have to agree with this. Most of the bully kids that I worked with came from pretty normal, even "good" families. They were bullies because they were brats or because their friends were doing it. Troubled kids were more likely to be victims. (Always exceptions, though.)


Yeah, mental disorders/issues can definitely turn people into bullies.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I don't see the point of being a bully unless you're also a sadist to some extent.


 
Some bullies wonder what the point of the victim "being smarter" is if they can't stop themselves from being bullied.

People are bullies because it's fun and they can. It really doesn't say anything more about them than that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> People are bullies because it's fun and they can


That alone says to me "mental issues" or "bad home issues"


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> And case closed.


 Uh, problems at home started and the start of that ended me being a bully. No case closed. Try again.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah, mental disorders/issues can definitely turn people into bullies.


 Well, yes, but it can also turn them into victims, and either way that's a bit of a generalization. Most of the kids I worked with who were bullies were basically normal, other than being brats. I can only recall one bully who came from a really awful background, and he wasn't really even a bully so much as very angry all the time.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> So just...because you can?
> 
> No offense, but that sounds kind of weird. I'd rather do something that won't result in emotional or any other sort of harm to other people. Maybe that's just me.


 Because you can, and because children are cruel. Who among us really had a defined dependable reason why we did things in elementary or middle school?


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2011)

Someone cut me in line in the 2nd grade.  It was a new school and I  didn't want to put up with that shit, so I took out a plastic Gizmo  figurine and whacked him in the face with it.  He started crying saying  that I broke his jaw (I didn't) and we ended up going to the principal's  office.  Luckily my parents didn't care.

Same school, more like 5th grade I remember this kid Brad was talking  shit during recess and so I was talking shit back to him.  Then he charged at me and I  stuck out my elbow and he ran into it and got the wind knocked out of  him.  I think he told the teachers but they knew he was a bully so I'm  sure they didn't care.

Same school, 6th grade...  Some kid named Erik tried to fight me at recess and I  flipped him over and hit his head into a rock.  The teachers outside saw  everything and said it was self-defense.

Junior high, this kid David was being a moron on the bus and stuck a  piece of duct tape on me, so I took it off and put it on him.  He got  mad and tried to strangle me but I grabbed onto the chair and flipped  over it and kicked him in the head.

In the Marines, I got in 2 fights in Basic.  One of them I lost, bad...   But the other one the kid was bigger then me and he was trying to choke  me and I was able to pull a 2x4 out of the dumpster that was behind me  and hit him square in the fucking head.  He told the drill instructors  but they just made fun of him (in front of everyone in the platoon)  probably because I was a lot smaller than him and it looked  ridiculous.

That's what comes to mind.  I'm sure there's more...  People have tried  to mug me quite a few times but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Some bullies wonder what the point of the victim "being smarter" is if they can't stop themselves from being bullied.
> 
> People are bullies because it's fun and they can. It really doesn't say anything more about them than that.


 
I'm glad I was never one of those "NU UH I'M BYOOTIFUL AND SMART" people who got bullied. I knew their reasons, and all of them were just that I made an easy target. To me, doesn't make sense why someone would bully someone who doesn't attempt to defend themselves (I was very passive, to the point of just crossing my arms and listening to them until they left). The ones that are reactive are "fun". I can see that. But someone who can't even talk? That's pointless.




Deo said:


> Because you can, and because children are cruel. Who among us really had a defined dependable reason why we did things in elementary or middle school?


My apologies, by the way you were typing I assumed you were still that way (in real life).

I think the most productive thing I learned in middle school was how to make erasers stick to the ceiling.


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2011)

I despise bullies. Despise them like Nazis despised the Jews.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> On a somewhat related note, my partner is a former bully. I don't much like thinking about the implications of that, but we've had laughs about it. We really are polar opposites. He's embarassed about it, though, doesn't do anything like it anymore.


Are you two in a BDSM relationship?


----------



## Panthura (May 6, 2011)

I was queueing up for an ICT class, and one kid tried to rip my bag open. I pushed him out of the way, and then my ICT teacher came through the door. This guy said 'He hit me' and pointed at me. My ICT teacher replied 'You probably deserved it then'. The look on the bullies face was priceless.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Are you two in a BDSM relationship?


 I asked you before: what does that have to do with anything in this thread?
Are you obsessed with BDSM or what? Why do you keep asking this?


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Much of what people do lacks a point or reason.


 Bullies do it for fun. It really is fun to say something about somebody and they whine and say "I am not! Take it back!". I was bullied though, but nothing too rough. Most currently it was someone on Xbox LIVE who kept being a dick and kicking me from the party with my friends, but I just muted him and blocked communications and didn't hang out with my friends when he was around. The guy was actually weak in real life. I showed up at his house once when he said I could come and he appeared intimidated by me. I thought that was funny. At school last year a guy choked me, but I kicked him off and told the principal that I didn't want him in that class. He didn't bother me again. Also in Pre-Kindergarten ( a memory so faint, I'm not even sure it was real ) the older kids that shouldn't have been there took me behind a building, choked me and threw me in the dirt. I don't remember anything else about that though.

[EDIT: Good God, I wrote a book!]


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I asked you before: what does that have to do with anything in this thread?
> Are you obsessed with BDSM or what? Why do you keep asking this?


 Yeah. >> I'm not really mad, but that's kind of an uncomfortable question, dude.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> To me, doesn't make sense why someone would bully someone who doesn't attempt to defend themselves (I was very passive, to the point of just crossing my arms and listening to them until they left). The ones that are reactive are "fun". I can see that. But someone who can't even talk? That's pointless.


 That would be pointless. I made sure to never bully those weaker than myself, and only those who fought back. It was more thrilling and fun. I got the shit beaten out of me more than I can count, but I beat the shit out of other people more than I can count. I'm still missing a chip in my jawbone, and my finger is still broken, and my nose is crooked from being broken nine times. So yeah, I was never in it to attack people who didn't fight back. No challenge in that. Some of it I regret though. I regret breaking Tate Marske's arm. Sort of. Even though he deserved it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I made sure to never bully those weaker than myself, and only those who fought back.


 Doesn't that kind of preclude being a bully?

To clarify, I've always associated bullies with people who intentionally went after weaker individuals, and avoided real consequences. (Aside from the entertaining ones.) Not people who pick fights just because.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Doesn't that kind of preclude being a bully?


 
Nope. There's a million different types of bullies. One's that do it for fun, one's that do it for challenge, one's that do it to cover up something about themselves, etc.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Bullies are playing with there victims mental state, often severily. Most of them dont even have the slightest idea that there playing russian rulet not only with the victims, but there own lifes and sometimes even with others that are not involved. Some victims commit suicide, some take it and live mentaly scared for the rest of there lifes, some turn into bullies, or worse and some take revenge that can lead to death.

Bullies always have some kind of problem with them, no exeption. They dont haveto be mean assholes to be bullies, but they certanly have something bad in there mind.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Nope. There's a million different types of bullies. One's that do it for fun, one's that do it for challenge, one's that do it to cover up something about themselves, etc.


 It's not the reason but rather the victim choice that gives me pause. I've always associated the word bully with someone who intentionally seeks out weaker people, not fair fights.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> Bullies always have some kind of problem with them, no exeption. They dont haveto be mean assholes to be bullies, but they certanly have something bad in there mind.


 Ha ha ha. No. You assume too much and overstep yourself. Not all bullies have problems, most don't. There is no "no exceptions" as there are exceptions to every rule, especially when it comes to the variance in human actions and motivations.



Ad Hoc said:


> It's not the reason but rather the victim choice  that gives me pause. I've always associated the word bully with someone  who intentionally seeks out weaker people, not fair fights.


 I  sometimes chose weaker people, but generally I didn't go for them. Not  my kind of bullying, again it lacked a thrill. Some people prefer that I guess. I don't know and I don't speak for them, but I can say my  actions were bullying.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 6, 2011)

At first, people bothered me about being so quiet and shy.

Then about drawing cats. _(Not furries. Not porn. Just cats from art books. I can't explain this with anything but "they're stupid rednecks.")_

Drawing cats somehow gave people the idea that I was a "cat fucker."

Then I got teased because my dad got laid off, money got tight, our gas got shut off, and I had to go days without taking a shower and I could never afford anything.

Then people started pushing me into things, stealing my shit, and just being dicks in general. 
I got a pretty bad cut on my gums when someone shoved me into a metal fence. 
There was also an instance where they were throwing rocks, and I totally snapped and sliced into their faces with a sled.

I stopped giving a shit around age 13, and stopped giving a shit about female vanity in general, and started dressing in boy clothes.

People stopped bothering me around the time when I entered high school. I was also collecting weapons for a while (Because I thought they were neat.), and a lot of people became scared of me. Got called into the principal's office a few times for supposedly "carrying weapons," but he saw I had nothing on me, and it got me out of class, so I didn't really mind.

It mostly stopped altogether, by that point. 
I found some good friends, stuck with them, and though I care about my appearance again now, not giving a shit about public opinion has taken a huge burden off my already huge amount of anxiety problems.


Oh, and for the longest time, I refused to stand up for myself because I thought my parents would beat me if I got in a fight.
/lolstupidme


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> It's not the reason but rather the victim choice that gives me pause. I've always associated the word bully with someone who intentionally seeks out weaker people, not fair fights.


 
Not necessarily weaker, I've hear nerds bully dumb people by talking way over their head and calling them stupid.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Not necessarily weaker, I've hear nerds bully dumb people by talking way over their head and calling them stupid.


 That is taking advantage of a weakness. It's just intellectual weakness, rather than physical.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> That is taking advantage of a weakness. It's just intellectual weakness, rather than physical.


 
I'm sure if you give me enough time I can come up with an exception to your rule.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ha ha ha. No. You assume too much and overstep yourself. Not all bullies have problems, most don't. There is no "no exceptions" as there are exceptions to every rule, especially when it comes to the variance in human actions and motivations.


 
You take action because something motivates you. Councious or not. If you find pleasure in causing pain to someone else, physical or mental, than you do have problems.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> You take action because something motivates you. Councious or not. If you find pleasure in causing pain to someone else, physical or mental, than you do have problems.


 
Sadism is very real.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm sure if you give me enough time I can come up with an exception to your rule.


 Why pick a fight over it, man? =\ Listen, it's even in the dictionary. To bully is to pick on someone who is weaker. Going after an evenly matched or stronger opponent is just general aggression.


----------



## 00vapour (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> That would be pointless. I made sure to never bully those weaker than myself, and only those who fought back.


So you were a careful bully? Seems like an awful lot of premeditation went into this if this is were the truth. Also, how will you know how someone will react until you've already bullied them?



> It was more thrilling and fun.


If being a bully was thrilling and/or fun you fit the definition of being a sadist: 
_"someone who obtains pleasure from inflicting pain or others"_ 

...this is why people are bugging you about sadism as they are quite related from a psychological perspective. Sadism is defined as: 
_sexual pleasure obtained by inflicting harm (physical or psychological) on others_). Although you have since claimed that you are no longer a bully.

Irregardless, being a bully contains being a sadist. A bully takes some sort of pleasure out of the ordeal they create for others.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Post


I can understand that. Challenges are fun. Hell, I'll admit it, fighting is fun. 

I didn't have much to add so I clipped the post.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

I was a bully with a sorta helpful motivation. I'd pick on weaker people with the indirect purpose of motivating them to stand up for themselves. It annoyed me to see people just put up with shit and do nothing about it. Anyways, it never worked.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

00vapour said:


> If being a bully was thrilling and/or fun you fit the definition of being a sadist:
> 
> "someone who obtains pleasure from inflicting pain or others"


 
Well then I think most people are sadistic because it's fun to beat the shit out of people you don't like.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2011)

My primary school only had like 50 people in it and the worst fight I got into there was a really angry Beyblade battle.
It's a hard life.

High School was a little bit more bullying-like, but not the real kind of bullying that really sucks or anything. Just silly comments and whatnot. Just people making fun of stupid stuff because I'd get angry because I didn't know any better. And then I noticed that you can just ignore people. 
And then I became one of the pathetic kinds of kids who gets picked on and then picks on people weaker than himself. I was a total dick. This one guy me and my friends would pick on a little, just stupid stuff like annoying him by stealing his stuff when he wasn't looking (but giving it back). 
But now we're cool. He has titanium rods in his back because his spine was curving more and more? I asked him that, if we cracked the rods, would they start glowing like when you crack glow sticks? Apparently not. My dreams were shattered.

But yeah never really been properly bullied. Nor has anybody at my school (that I know of anyway). My school's pretty alright.
Got in one fight in high school before though. Well I say I got into one, I mean people told everybody that me and this other guy were meant to be fighting. A crowd gathered at the back of the school. I went down the street for lunch that day and came back and people were like "Where were you did you back out?" and I was like "I was meant to be fighting?" Apparently they told everybody about the fight except me.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

00vapour said:


> So you were a careful bully? Seems like an awful lot of premeditation went into this if this is were the truth. Also, how will you know how someone will react until you've already bullied them?


You never interacted with people? They're pretty easily read imo.




> If being a bully was thrilling and/or fun you fit the definition of being a sadist:
> _"someone who obtains pleasure from inflicting pain or others"_
> 
> ...this is why people are bugging you about sadism as they are quite related from a psychological perspective. Sadism is defined as:
> ...


 Then all children are sexual sadists. See this theory does not work.
It's not right to bully others, sure, but it's by no means a form of sexual pleasure.


----------



## Morgoth (May 6, 2011)

I've only been truly bullied back in 7th grade, some kid thought it   would be funny to pick on me all year long, and me being the passive guy   that I am I didn't really bother with him since he usually kept it to   verbal insults and maybe the occasional punch in the arm, but some time   around the end of the year (may or june I can't remember which) he   thought it would be funny to take my backpack that i've had for years   and take out all my papers while I wasn't looking, rip them up, hide my   backpack, and then try to fight me, needless to say when I found out   what he did to my stuff and that he wanted to fight I obliged him (The   whole time this was happening the school councilor was looking and not   doing anything), anyway the fight was pretty one sided since he thought I   wouldn't actually fight him and he was pretty surprised when I put him   in a headlock and was going to punch him in the gut, I would have done   it to but my "friends" were also friends with this kid and they pulled   me off him, and THEN the dumbass councilor decides to  step in and  send me to the office while leaving the prick who started  the whole  thing alone, he never even got a slap on the wrist.  But at  least the  kid who messed with me and my stuff all year long never even went near  me after  that, thankfully.


I hate that councilor with a passion, he let the bullies fight and. . . bully all they wanted, but when someone stands up for themselves and fights back?  Nope!  Can't do that!  You are now suspended while the bully gets off scot-free!


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2011)

I was never really bullied as I was "the weird kid". Nobody fucks with the weird kid. Nobody.
I mostly just stood up for my friends in the face of various bullies and they would 99% of the time just walk away. Disappointing really; I thrive on confrontation. _~shrug~_

I never really did any bulling either but I was no doubt a corrupter. I corrupted many a fragile mind in school. Hell, I was suspended from school in the 3rd grade for having a "Naked club". 
Fun times. <3


----------



## RedSavage (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> You never interacted with people? They're pretty easily read imo.
> 
> Then all children are sexual sadists. See this theory does not work.
> It's not right to bully others, sure, but it's by no means a form of sexual pleasure.



Yeeeeah I'm with Deo. Bully=Sadism? Uh, nooooo. That's a far stretch.


----------



## 00vapour (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Then all children are sexual sadists. See this theory does not work.
> It's not right to bully others, sure, but it's by no means a form of sexual pleasure.


 
*sadist != sadism*. Sorry if that was ambiguous, I was merely explaining why the question was being asked as you wanted to know in previous posts.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Almost every time I've bullied or been bullied it's an issue of social weakness/strength. It's a matter of who can/can not take a joke, and how often a person sets themselves up for one. 

I've never been involved (one way or the other) in bullying that extended much farther than that. I've gotten pushed around a bit, occasionally even hurt, but I've never been beaten up every day behind the bike rack or anything, and I've certainly never done that to someone else (chicken coop incident not withstanding.)

When it comes to social bullying, here's the best advice I can give you: Don't even give a fuck. 

Seriously. Just don't give a fuck. It's kind of difficult, I know*, but you can do it if you try. Any other response just makes it worse. 

(IMPORTANT NOTE: THE FOLLOWING ONLY APPLIES TO THE TYPE OF BULLY THAT MAKES LIGHT JOKES AND INSULTS YOU. IF YOU ARE PHYSICALLY ABUSED, OR IF THE BULLY IS ACTUALLY OUT TO MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE SHIT, DISREGARD ALL OF MY ADVICE.)

Have a comeback? Unless it's an *AWESOME* comeback, it will fail. 
Laugh along with them and hope it looks like you know how to take a joke? Forced laughs are always obvious, and painfully so. You could just do it to spite the bully, but it won't make things better for yourself. 
Make fun of them? Smart money says this will fail. The bully has so little respect for you that nothing you say will hit home, or if it does it will be because you went too far. 
Ignore them silently? That will only make them angry. You can't just *act* like you don't give a shit, you have to legitimately not give a single fecal fraction of a shit. It's obvious when someone is trying to hide the fact that they're hurt by an insult. 
Basically anything you actively do to discourage them will encourage them. To deal with this you need to change your own attitude. 

Tips for not giving a shit: 
-Learn to lose your respect for the bullies. Verbal bullying works because they are asserting their higher social status. By refusing to think of yourself as lower than them, it makes it hard for them to feel superior. Find things wrong with them other than "they're assholes" (that one doesn't work.) Do they get bad grades? Do drugs? Say stupid shit? There will be something, trust me. Don't call them out on it though, and don't act superior. Not yet anyways. Just try to let go of the feeling that they are higher than you in the pecking order. 
-Disregard what they say. No, not "ignore." Ignoring is an active choice. It's going "NAH NAH I CAN'T HEAR U!" That doesn't work. You have to convince yourself that what they say absolutely does not matter. You don't give a fuck so it doesn't matter. It doesn't matter, so you you don't give a fuck. It's a beautiful cycle. 
-Disregard them. No, don't "avoid" them or "ignore" them. Those are both active choices. You need to treat them like people you don't even know. 
-Don't think about it too much. Yeah, I know, it's kind of a mindfuck, but the less you think about being bullied, the worse of a target you are, and thus the less you get bullied. Jedi mind tricks. :v 

Anyways that's all I have. I'm sure it won't help. 

*not even sarcastic. It can really be hard to do.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Elessara said:


> I was never really bullied as I was "the weird kid". Nobody fucks with the weird kid. Nobody.
> I mostly just stood up for my friends in the face of various bullies and they would 99% of the time just walk away. Disappointing really; I thrive on confrontation. _~shrug~_
> 
> I never really did any bulling either but I was no doubt a corrupter. I corrupted many a fragile mind in school. Hell, I was suspended from school in the 3rd grade for having a "Naked club".  Fun times. <3



One time in third grade I got in trouble for saying balls, so I pretended that I forgot who I was and where I was and wondered off. I got suspended too.

BTW how was that "Naked club"? It sounds like fun.


----------



## VoidBat (May 6, 2011)

I was bullied in 8-9th grade, until I learned the joy of extortion/blackmailing. Funny, oh how the odds suddenly turned to my favour.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Uh, problems at home started and the start of that ended me being a bully. No case closed. Try again.


 I have my own theories. People don't bully just to bully, there are underlying issues. Deny it or don't, it's still true.

I've known bullies and I've known their home lives and past and I have countless sites to back me up.


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> One time in third grade I got in trouble for saying balls, so I pretended that I forgot who I was and where I was and wondered off. I got suspended too.
> 
> BTW how was that "Naked club"? It sounds like fun.


 
It was fun until one of our newest members snitched... :/
We would just show off our junk while we waited for our busses in the autitorium... nothing major but because I started it... blah, blah, blah. SUSPENDED! :/
Hell, I did worse in 2nd grade... behind the dumpsters. >_>


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Yeeeeah I'm with Deo. Bully=Sadism? Uh, nooooo. That's a far stretch.


 Sadism = joy in hurting others
Bullies are sadists.
A lot of sadists [outside of BDSM] are sadists because of mental issues


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> You take action because something motivates you. Councious or not. If you find pleasure in causing pain to someone else, physical or mental, than you do have problems.


 
So if a rape victim gets revenge and kills her rapist.

Or a father avenges the murder and rape of his only daughter.

They have problems and should be locked up.


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2011)

I never got bullied by anyone except older brothers/cousins. 

I was the bullier.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> So if a rape victim gets revenge and kills her rapist.
> 
> Or a father avenges the murder and rape of his only daughter.
> 
> They have problems and should be locked up.


 I don't think you understand what they meant by "find pleasure"


I was good at getting bullies to kick peoples asses. I remember some kid tied me to a fence and was humping me and wouldn't get off so I told the bully that he called her a sasquatch and she beat his ass B)


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have my own theories. People don't bully just to bully, there are underlying issues. Deny it or don't, it's still true.
> 
> I've known bullies and I've known their home lives and past and I have countless sites to back me up.


 
It's a social power issue. People gain amusement over throwing around the power they hold over others. That's all that is required. "Mental issues" can contribute, but the fact remains that if Kid A didn't have something on Kid B, they wouldn't be bullying them.

Deo is/was a thrill-seeker, as far as I can figure.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 6, 2011)

Was never bullied, nor was ever the bully. Nobody dared fuck with me, even after coming out as gay. 
Although one [really hot] guy did want to start something after he caught me checking him out in the locker room. As he got up and tried to advance towards me talking shit, my look went from "I'd do so many things to you" to a calm "Please try". His two buds held him back and got him to step down. Even after that he never brought it up again or seemed like he wanted to continue that business.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't think you understand what they meant by "find pleasure"
> 
> 
> I was good at getting bullies to kick peoples asses. I remember some kid tied me to a fence and was humping me and wouldn't get off so I told the bully that he called her a sasquatch and she beat his ass B)


 

No, its the same argument for people celebrating Bin Laden's death. or demonizing the SEALS.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Was never bullied, nor was ever the bully. Nobody dared fuck with me, even after coming out as gay.
> Although one [really hot] guy did want to start something after he caught me checking him out in the locker room. As he got up and tried to advance towards me talking shit, my look went from "I'd do so many things to you" to a calm "Please try". His two buds held him back and got him to step down. Even after that he never brought it up again or seemed like he wanted to continue that business.


 
hhahahah right.



MaverickCowboy said:


> No, its the same argument for people celebrating Bin Laden's death. or demonizing the SEALS.


 
I think it's great that Bin Laden was killed. That fucker should have been wiped off the face of the planet 10 years ago and fed to dogs. What now, THOMAS. COME FIGHT ME ON MSN



Heimdal said:


> It's a social power issue. People gain amusement over throwing around the power they hold over others. That's all that is required. "Mental issues" can contribute, but the fact remains that if Kid A didn't have something on Kid B, they wouldn't be bullying them.
> 
> Deo is/was a thrill-seeker, as far as I can figure.


 So was the bully I used to beat people up for me 
And guess what
Bitch was a cutter. HAHAHA.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So was the bully I used to beat people up for me
> And guess what
> Bitch was a cutter. HAHAHA.


 
I think this would classify you as a form of bully as well.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think it's great that Bin Laden was killed. That fucker should have been wiped off the face of the planet 10 years ago and fed to dogs. What now, THOMAS. COME FIGHT ME ON MSN



MURRY PURRY TIEM

@Heimdal.

I was a cop. Woulden't that make me a bully? beating up minorities and such. Arresting drug dealers, rapists, pedophiles. Murderers and such?


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> So if a rape victim gets revenge and kills her rapist.
> 
> Or a father avenges the murder and rape of his only daughter.
> 
> They have problems and should be locked up.



Killing is bad, and if you get to a point where you can actualy do it, than you have a problem, even if it only lasts for minutes, hours or days. Motivation can make it look less bad or even good, but it wont magicaly become a good thing no mater the reason.



MaverickCowboy said:


> and should be locked up.



And where exacly did you read takeing actions against people with problems in my post? Could you point it out please?


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I think this would classify you as a form of bully as well.


 I'm a bully for getting a bully to kick the shit out of a guy who's tying me to a fence and physically sexually harassing me. Okay


----------



## wolfninja (May 6, 2011)

I did get bullied but I always laughed when they did and they stopped. Don't really know why though...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> *Killing is bad, and if you get to a point where you can actualy do it, than you have a problem,
> *




I am laughing so hard right now. so fucking hard.

I take it you don't believe in self defense, self preservation either? You would get mugged and let yourself get beat to death.

Are you also of the opinion that Police are supposed to protect you?


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm a bully for getting a bully to kick the shit out of a guy who's tying me to a fence and physically sexually harassing me. Okay


 
You seemed to be pretty pleased about it, so yes. Why wouldn't you be?
Isn't this exactly what the whole "sadism" argument is about?


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> Killing is bad, and if you get to a point where you can actualy do it, than you have a problem, even if it only lasts for minutes, hours or days. Motivation can make it look less bad or even good, but it wont magicaly become a good thing no mater the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> And where exacly did you read takeing actions against people with problems in my post? Could you point it out please?


 Some people need to be killed - examples: Osama Bin Laden, Saddam Hussein, Hitler, etc



Heimdal said:


> You seemed to be pretty pleased about it, so yes. Why wouldn't you be?
> Isn't this exactly what the whole "sadism" argument is about?


You're acting as if I took some sort of pleasure out of this. I didn't, I told her to beat up a kid that wouldn't leave me alone, was obsessed with me and sexually harassed me. This wasn't a "HAHAH LOOK AT THOSE SHOES, GO BEAT HIM UP", this was a "the teachers love me and I don't want to tarnish their image of me so I will get the school bully to beat the shit out of my harasser"


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I am laughing so hard right now. so fucking hard.
> 
> I take it you don't believe in self defense, self preservation either? You would get mugged and let yourself get beat to death.
> 
> Are you also of the opinion that Police are supposed to protect you?



The point. You just missed it.



Clayton said:


> Some people need to be killed - examples: Osama Bin Laden, Saddam Hussein, Hitler, etc


 
Dont take me wrong. I didnt say that people shouldt kill or be killed. But killing a killer kind of makes you a killer too, even if a "good" killer.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You're acting as if I took some sort of pleasure out of this.





> HAHAHA.



It was just an educated guess.



			
				MaverickCowboy said:
			
		

> I was a cop. Woulden't that make me a bully? beating up minorities and  such. Arresting drug dealers, rapists, pedophiles. Murderers and such?


 
Maybe. If you take it beyond being your job, then sure. Bullying is an abuse of power.


----------



## BRN (May 6, 2011)

Check my avatar.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> The point. You just missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont take me wrong. I didnt say that people shouldt kill or be killed. But killing a killer kind of makes you a killer too, even if a "good" killer.


 
If you want to attach negative connotations to soldiers and people in the line of Duty, thats your problem. But don't expect people of the same job line to treat you kindly.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> Dont take me wrong. I didnt say that people shouldt kill or be killed. But killing a killer kind of makes you a killer too, even if a "good" killer.


...Okay and what



Heimdal said:


> It was just an educated guess.


 I was laughing at the fact she was a cutter. Cutters are disgusting.
in b4 you imply I bully cutters irl [I don't]


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> If you want to attach negative connotations to soldiers and people in the line of Duty, thats your problem. But don't expect people of the same job line to treat you kindly.


 
They never did, so im not expecting them to treat me kindly suddenly.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ...Okay and what



My english isnt good enough to describe what I mean, sorry.

Edit: Aaaand double post fail...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:


> They never did, so im not expecting them to treat me kindly suddenly.


 

We'll at-least you know why.

and Derp. i just realized you're not American.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> We'll at-least you know why.



They werent nice even before I attached a negativ connotation to them. But im not telling storyes about that.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Recel said:
			
		

> But killing a killer kind of makes you a killer too, even if a "good" killer.





MaverickCowboy said:


> If you want to attach negative connotations to soldiers and people in the line of Duty, thats your problem. But don't expect people of the same job line to treat you kindly.


 
If drawing a logical conclusion is a 'negative connotation' then I don't know what to tell you.
Frankly, it isn't an insult to people in the line of Duty, so much as it is something that they will eventually have to come to terms with themselves. Hopefully, anyways. I don't wanna be around anyone who _likes_ killing, no matter how justified they are.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> If drawing a logical conclusion is a 'negative connotation' then I don't know what to tell you.
> Frankly, it isn't an insult to people in the line of Duty, so much as it is something that they will eventually have to come to terms with themselves. Hopefully, anyways. I don't wanna be around anyone who _likes_ killing, no matter how justified they are.


 
Ok, NOW I haveto ask... what is connotation? Because I think my translator realy fucked up.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> If drawing a logical conclusion is a 'negative connotation' then I don't know what to tell you.
> Frankly, it isn't an insult to people in the line of Duty, so much as it is something that they will eventually have to come to terms with themselves. Hopefully, anyways. I don't wanna be around anyone who _likes_ killing, no matter how justified they are.


 

The problem is, alot of you folks say WE LIKE KILLING MURR PURRY if we dont have a nervous breakdown and go to therapy for the rest of our lives.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> If you want to attach negative connotations to soldiers and people in the line of Duty, thats your problem. But don't expect people of the same job line to treat you kindly.


 
FUCK THE POLICE!!! :V
Just Kidding, I actually really respect authority figures.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> The problem is, alot of you folks say WE LIKE KILLING MURR PURRY if we dont have a nervous breakdown and go to therapy for the rest of our lives.


 
To be fair, you brought it up. Can't fault Recel for following it to it's rational conclusion.

EDIT: And I don't remember seeing people call out soldiers like that in other threads either. Yes, some people are like that, but I think you're just projecting onto us.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> To be fair, you brought it up. Can't fault *Recel for following it to it's rational conclusion*.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't remember seeing people call out soldiers like that in other threads either. Yes, some people are like that, but I think you're *just projecting onto us.*


 
You mean, being a "good" killer? That's not a good term for any of us. "Killer" it goes side by side with Murderer.
I don't go around calling people who killed in self defense a "killer".
Thats Rational conclusion? that just plain disrespectful.

Projecting? do you folks listen to yourselves?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I asked you before: what does that have to do with anything in this thread?
> Are you obsessed with BDSM or what? Why do you keep asking this?


lol, u mad


----------



## Ley (May 6, 2011)

Bah. I was bullied to the point of suicidal thoughts and cutting, but then a friend literally handed my ass to me in order to beat some sense into me. After that I just don't give a shit.. on the outside, anyways.


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You mean, being a "good" killer? That's not a good term for any of us. "Killer" it goes side by side with Murderer.
> I don't go around calling people who killed in self defense a "killer".
> Thats Rational conclusion? that just plain disrespectful.
> 
> Projecting? do you folks listen to yourselves?


 
Im sorry that Im not american or englis to have the know-how to write it down in any other way. -.-


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> lol, u mad


 

Bitch, you dumb.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I don't wanna be around anyone who _likes_ killing, no matter how justified they are.


Why? Some people are wired for it, and are good at it, and they serve very well as a soldier or a peace officer of some sort. Attaching a negative connotation to it does neither you nor them justice. It's funny how the sheep treat the sheepdog when the wolves aren't about, then turn a 180 when danger knocks on their door. Such is the ingrained attitude of many, one of the gravest misunderstandings. Never been bullied per se, but I've been in plenty of fights. 90% of the reason people are bullied are because they make themselves a laughably easy target.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Why? Some people are wired for it, and are good at it, and they serve very well as a soldier or a peace officer of some sort. Attaching a negative connotation to it does neither you nor them justice. It's funny how the sheep treat the sheepdog when the wolves aren't about, then turn a 180 when danger knocks on their door. Such is the ingrained attitude of many, one of the gravest misunderstandings. Never been bullied per se, but I've been in plenty of fights. 90% of the reason people are bullied are because they make themselves a laughably easy target.


 
holy shit! when did *YOU* start siding with me?


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> holy shit! when did *YOU* start siding with me?


 Some things are true, regardless of what else a person would think. Most people turn a blind eye to the violence that mandated authority figures are forced to use to keep them safe, and then chastise them for the use of it when the threat is past, never once having had to face any of it. They are unwilling to contemplate the fact that there are very evil people out there who don't care what their wishy washy ethos is, they're in control, so tough shit, now gimmie the money before I stab you. It's not bad for them to do it, just a psychological reaction. That's why there will always be a need for people who can thrive in that element.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Some things are true, regardless of what else a person would think. Most people turn a blind eye to the violence that mandated authority figures are forced to use to keep them safe, and then chastise them for the use of it when the threat is past, never once having had to face any of it. They are unwilling to contemplate the fact that there are very evil people out there who don't care what their wishy washy ethos is, they're in control, so tough shit, now gimmie the money before I stab you. It's not bad for them to do it, just a psychological reaction. That's why there will always be a need for people who can thrive in that element.


 

Wanna head out back behind the humvee for some- up close and personal high speed low drag operations down and deep with my bunker buster?


----------



## BTA (May 6, 2011)

Throughout middle school, I was always told that nobody loved me, that I should kill myself, and that I didn't matter in the slightest. Plus, my nickname in 7th and 8th grade was "Faggot".

Given, that was minor bullying compared to other cases. It still hurt, though. Middle school aged students have no morals, and are completely selfish.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Wanna head out back behind the humvee for some- up close and personal high speed low drag operations down and deep with my bunker buster?


 I was thinking more of handling some unexploded ordnance in a dangerous manner :V


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> I was thinking more of handling some unexploded ordnance in a dangerous manner :V


 

Guess i should suit up in my EOD gear and oil it up for overtime.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Guess i should suit up in my EOD gear and oil it up for overtime.


 Don't forget the 550 cord.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Don't forget the 550 cord.


 550? Don't kid yourself Azure.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Don't forget the 550 cord.


 

550 cord. ON EVERYTHING.

HOLYFUCKDELTA. 550 BRACES, LACES, GRIPS, RIFLE SLINGS! FUCK YEAR

550 EVERYTHING.

FIVE FUCKIGN FIFTY MOTHERFUCK AUUUUGHHGHGHGDSHHGdfsgzdsnfh

I never noticed how homosex the army was.

or maybe I JUST BROUGHT THE GAY TO THE ARMY. HOHOHO. *wristsnap*


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> 550 cord. ON EVERYTHING.
> 
> HOLYFUCKDELTA. 550 BRACES, LACES, GRIPS, RIFLE SLINGS! FUCK YEAR
> 
> ...


 Well, at least you aren't the general of CAC command. 



CannotWait said:


> 550? Don't kid yourself Azure.


There's no fun if I don't put up a fight.


----------



## Wreth (May 6, 2011)

Ignore bullies, ddon't give them an entertaining reaction, and they get bored. :I


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Well, at least you aren't the general of CAC command.


 
matter of time babe...matter of time.


So when you gonna touch my rifle?


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> 90% of the reason people are bullied are because they make themselves a laughably easy target.


 No. People are bullied because someone decided to bully them. Victims can and should take preventative action, but in the end, they are not responsible for the decisions of others.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> No. People are bullied because someone decided to bully them. Victims can and should take preventative action, but in the end, they are not responsible for the decisions of others.


Yeah. The other 10% is the person deciding to do it because they made it 90% easy looking. There is a method to it. They're not responsible for the actions of others, but on a psychological level, it doesn't really matter. Bullying can lead to violent crime, and they often learn targeting methods early on. Ever notice the people the bully doesn't fuck with? That's because through their actions they've made it clear it's not going to be easy to do so. Why should they go to the trouble of a hard target?


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> And guess what
> Bitch was a cutter. HAHAHA.


 So Clayton finds amusement and pleasure in the suffering of others.
Clayton = Sadist.

So Clayton, what mental problems and shitty home life caused you to become a sadist?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> So Clayton finds amusement and pleasure in the suffering of others.
> Clayton = Sadist.
> 
> So Clayton, what mental problems and shitty home life caused you to become a sadist?


 It's clayton. It's was obvious he had issues before this.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's clayton. It's was obvious he had issues before this.


 Clayton is a shrink's gold mine.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> So Clayton finds amusement and pleasure in the suffering of others.
> Clayton = Sadist.
> 
> So Clayton, what mental problems and shitty home life caused you to become a sadist?


Oh no, not amusement. Sexual pleasure. I'm into BDSM.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Oh no, not amusement. Sexual pleasure. I'm into BDSM.


 Don't forget catfucking too.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't forget catfucking too.


 HEYYY WOAHHHH HEYYYY WOOAHHH UNCALLED FOR WOAHHHH HEYYY
that is untrue. I just like snuggling with cats


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HEYYY WOAHHHH HEYYYY WOOAHHH UNCALLED FOR WOAHHHH HEYYY
> that is untrue. I just like snuggling with cats


 Yes, snuggling them after a lively fisting.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, snuggling them after a lively fisting.


 No way, more like snuggling them after a lively chase around the house on all fours, and then we both lay on our sides and bite eachother adn have a slapfest


----------



## Littlerock (May 6, 2011)

I only ever had one real bully. She picked on me for weeks, until I started wearing a hoodie from a local Tang-Soo-Do center, which I purchased from a Goodwill.
She never called me on my bluff, and never instigated me afterward. In fact, she actually tried buddying up to me.
HURR.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No way, more like snuggling them after a lively chase around the house on all fours, and then we both lay on our sides and bite eachother adn have a slapfest


 And I thought I was weird for singing to my dogs...


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I thought I was weird for singing to my dogs...


 I bite my cats on their neck if they misbehave


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No way, more like snuggling them after a lively chase around the house


 Me too.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Me too.


 OMG SRS? omg im so excited. now i want to go chase them


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG SRS? omg im so excited. now i want to go chase them


 Honestly I'd be surprised if anyone who owned a cat didn't chase it around like an idiot.

I sure do.


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2011)

Can I just post "the majority of middle and high school" and leave it at that?

It sucked, but man, you learn how to deal with people when all of them are fucking douches.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG SRS? omg im so excited. now i want to go chase them


 I'm going home tomarrow and my dad calls, and I haven't seen him in months, and all I can say is "I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY CATS!" pause "Oh and you too dad."


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm going home tomarrow and my dad calls, and I haven't seen him in months, and all I can say is "I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY CATS!" pause "Oh and you too dad."


 Whenever I call dad at work he always asks me to put the phone to my cats ear, and he asks my cat what he's doing and how he is :X and calls him "my big boy"
it's very strange.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Whenever I call dad at work he always asks me to put the phone to my cats ear, and he asks my cat what he's doing and how he is :X and calls him "my big boy"
> it's very strange.


 I've asked my dad to put the phone up to my kitties but he never does. :< He also says me singing to them is weird.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've asked my dad to put the phone up to my kitties but he never does. :< He also says me singing to them is weird.


I know he snuggles with them when you're not there


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

I feel so left out here. There never was the huge "school bully" or the "nerdy victims". There were the douchebags who go hang out and be douchebags together, and there was the smart kid group who go hang out and contribute to society.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2011)

When I was in first grade, I brought some samples from my rock collection (I was an aspiring young geologist :3) to school for show+tell.

These three fifth graders approached me when i was eating breakfast and started making fun of my rocks.

I raeged out and doused them with a carton of milk.  They ran crying and I almost got disciplined, but it was totally worth it.


----------



## Tissemand (May 7, 2011)

Most of you were complete badasses as children... :|


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> When I was in first grade, I brought some samples from my rock collection (I was an aspiring young geologist :3) to school for show+tell.
> 
> These three fifth graders approached me when i was eating breakfast and started making fun of my rocks.
> 
> I raeged out and doused them with a carton of milk.  They ran crying and I almost got disciplined, but it was totally worth it.


 For some reason this story reminded me of 2nd grade, seeing a squirrel in a bear trap
no idea why though


----------



## Spatel (May 7, 2011)

I got bullied all the time in elementary/middle school. I wanted to  stand up for myself, but I couldn't think of comebacks, and I was  punished severely if I ever fought anyone physically, so that wasn't on  the table.

So for years I just sat there and internalized all of it.

But that's okay. I'm not bitter or anything. Eventually I wound up  murdering all of them and making their deaths look like accidents. It  was easy. Y'know just... dealing with some people gets too tedious. Better to just  nod your head, agree with the insults, and let the lethal dose of  crystal meth in their lunch do the talking for ya.

So yeah... Bullies watch out I guess.

:V ... or is it :V?????


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 7, 2011)

I got bullied quite a bit. Not much else to do in a small town I guess. It started around first grade, and it wasn't just the kids in my class that did it. Three teachers singled me out because they didn't like my family and since my brothers were sent away I saw the only one they do something to. Anyway at about 6th grade I was in an argument with some people. They failed at trying to put a kick me sign on me and they trough rocks at me one hit me just below the head. The teacher on duty (One of them that hated me) just told them to apologize and nothing more. Eventualy I got fed up with everything and punched one of the people in the face. From then on they left me alone.


----------



## Xenke (May 7, 2011)

Huh.

It's strange, when I look back in life, I've actually been a bully more than being bullied.

Strange, I never realized it.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2011)

Luckily I was never really bullied. But being a small semi-awkward white child living in a ghetto-ish neighborhood for most of my life, I really should have been.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 7, 2011)

People left me out of groups and they called me "ufo" for some weird reason. Luckily that's all past now.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 7, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I was  punished severely if I ever fought anyone physically, so that wasn't on  the table.


 
Trust me, it is totally worth it to just fight. As long as you can fight.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> School punching bag 'ere. *Some of my friends held a party once to celebrate that one of the kids who used to beat us all up, had died*.


 What the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

This one guy was an incredible dick. He pushed me down in the hallway, I kicked him in the fucking stomach. >

Good times... :3
I fucking hated school... >_>


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> What? He was a total douche. And at my age, any excuse to lark around and drink.


 So what? He was still a person. That says a lot about who you are if you celebrate someone's death just because they were mean to you.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So what? He was still a person. That says a lot about who you are if you celebrate someone's death just because they were mean to you.


 
All bullies deserve to die. Good thing nobody here was or is a bully!
Lol people will celebrate your death. That's the biggest pro to being a bully.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Most of you were complete badasses as children... :|


 
It's the internet. 

Here we all eat nails and shit lumberjacks. :v


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> It's the internet.
> 
> Here we all eat nails and shit lumberjacks. :v


 
xD


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> What? He was a total douche. And at my age, any excuse to lark around and drink.


 
That's not cool, man 
There's an ambulance at my neighbours house right now and my bro is all HURRR I HOPE IT WAS [guys name] AND HE HAD A HEART ATTACK AND DIED!
and just.. why. why would you even wish that


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's not cool, man
> There's an ambulance at my neighbours house right now and my bro is all HURRR I HOPE IT WAS [guys name] AND HE HAD A HEART ATTACK AND DIED!
> and just.. why. why would you even wish that


 
Sign this petition to make celebrating death a crime and a felony in all states!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Sign this petition to make celebrating death a crime and a felony in all states!


 
We should make it a capital offense, just for the irony. :v


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Sign this petition to make celebrating death a crime and a felony in all states!


 HAHA good one


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> School punching bag 'ere. Some of my friends held a party once to celebrate that one of the kids who used to beat us all up, had died.


 While I don't think I could get on board with a full blown party, I do know that I'll do a shot of tequila if I end up outliving a few choice assholes from my school years.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 7, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> School punching bag 'ere. Some of my friends held a party once to celebrate that one of the kids who used to beat us all up, had died.


 


Hateful Bitch said:


> All bullies deserve to die. Good thing nobody here was or is a bully!
> Lol people will celebrate your death. That's the biggest pro to being a bully.


 
That's fucked up. No excuse. Wishing death/celebrating death of someone is just wrong, end of. Yeah, maybe saying, 'Well, they were a bastard. I don't care' is fair enough, but actively celebrating it?

One of the dickheads from my school broke his back the summer we left, as well as ingesting a lot of salt water due to it (hit the seafloor _hard_ when jumping into the water). Multiple cardiac arrests etc, and is paralysed forever from his chest down. Yeah, he was a twat, but he did not deserve that.

Also, Hateful, Deo already mentioned she was. Well done for wishing death on her! Fuck's sake.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> That's fucked up. No excuse. Wishing death/celebrating death of someone is just wrong, end of. Yeah, maybe saying, 'Well, they were a bastard. I don't care' is fair enough, but actively celebrating it?
> 
> One of the dickheads from my school broke his back the summer we left, as well as ingesting a lot of salt water due to it (hit the seafloor _hard_ when jumping into the water). Multiple cardiac arrests etc, and is paralysed forever from his chest down. Yeah, he was a twat, but he did not deserve that.
> 
> Also, Hateful, Deo already mentioned she was. Well done for wishing death on her! Fuck's sake.


 
Hateful Bitch was being sarcastic methinks.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So what? He was still a person. That says a lot about who you are if you celebrate someone's death just because they were mean to you.


 
*coughs* Osama Bin Laden *coughs*


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 7, 2011)

The Bullying of Kiru

Chapter 1: Elementary
Chapter 2: The Apartments
Chapter 3: High School



Chapter 1: Elementary

Ah Elementary school. I remember it well, it's where I met my best friend, Trey. Were I met some really good friends actually, and also where, I was the major punching bag. from grades 3 to 8 I was the quiet fat kid. Being said quiet fat kid led to me being the butt of many a joke and name calling.

 I was rather fragile back then, and slightest shit would set me off (Crying I mean. Yeah, I was a crier) and I know what you're thinking "But Kiru! You were bigger then them!" that didn't mean shit when groups of 5 held you down and took turns landing knees and elbows first on your chest.

 Indeed, those days were rough, fairly rough, especially when the class bully whoops you ass on the top of your aunt's car and then talks shit the next day. Knowing you won't do a thing about it. Yes. I was bitched, kicked, and just all around beat on. Fun times.

Chapter 2: The Apartments 

Well, while getting my ass handed to me in Elementary was fun, nothing says home like getting jumped in front of your house. Back when I lived in some apartments in a "Not so good looking" part of town. a Gang of guys sat on my mom's car. Now 12 to 1 sounds bad, and oh it was. All I could do was tell my mom, and she came out, they left, but they weren't done with me. The next day.

 Boom, they started shit and jumped me, aaaaaaand I got stomped, pretty bad. Bruises and a bloody nose, but I lived. Then came the twins, who thought that "The fat kid" would be a nice target to punk. I got shoved, cagged(That's having your legs sweeped from under you for you 'non-southern' folks)

 and got into a fight with them, where I at least held my own, for a little while anyway. Theeeeen came the older kids... who singled me out and punked me of course. I'm a 'big' target you see. got socked in the jaw that day. Good times... gooooood times...

Chapter 3: High School

After moving from the apartments and into a house, I started going to high school. A ghetto ass high school I might add, where is you weren't in a gang, liked rap, or on some sort of sports team, you best be fucking superman with golden fucking armor. So let's see... 9th grade. I'm gonna roll through it fast.

 Kicked, punched, slapped, shoved, made fun of. All of the fun stuff. 10th grade, came much of the same, til' one day, I had enough and I got into a fight with a guy named Brandon. Biiiiiiig som'bitch to. The was the week my grandmom passed, God rest her, and all I wanted, was to make it through the day.

 But that day, Brandon chucked a ball, with cannon fuck off strength at my head, and then another, which I caught. It took two people to hold me back. Soon after lunch rolled in. I had a slushy, again, I was in my own mind, uptil he ran by and slapped had slushy out of my hand and ran off laughing. I saw red. chased him down and the last thing I remember was being pulled off of him while screaming. No yelling profanities, just screaming.

I was never fucked with again. and  the moral? Bullying sucks. But it'll stop eventually.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 8, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> That's fucked up. No excuse. Wishing death/celebrating death of someone is just wrong, end of. Yeah, maybe saying, 'Well, they were a bastard. I don't care' is fair enough, but actively celebrating it?
> 
> One of the dickheads from my school broke his back the summer we left, as well as ingesting a lot of salt water due to it (hit the seafloor _hard_ when jumping into the water). Multiple cardiac arrests etc, and is paralysed forever from his chest down. Yeah, he was a twat, but he did not deserve that.
> 
> Also, Hateful, Deo already mentioned she was. Well done for wishing death on her! Fuck's sake.


 
I'm going to agree with you on this one. Although the people who bullied me are assholes, I don't want them to be killed. Hell, they're all going to jail soon so whatever. The most I would do (and have done) is fight them. Don't get butthurt, get even. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bliss (May 8, 2011)

I was told I was bullied in kindergarden and cried almost all the time there. 
I got bullied again in junior high school. After they saw what it does to a person it mostly stopped. It wasn't usually physical because I guess I can be intimidating even if I don't mean to be. Being thought as a crazy person kind of 'helps'. 

Still getting shouted at sometimes or talked behind my back. Teachers and classmates try to be friendly and include me but I don't know... Feeling rather drifted too far.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

Get-dancing said:


> â€œIâ€™ve never wished a man dead, but I have read some obituaries with great pleasure.â€ â€“ Mark Twain


 Quoting Mark Twain doesn't make it ok brah.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Quoting Mark Twain doesn't make it ok brah.


Anyone who sees and paints a sky green and fields blue ought to be sterilized. - Adolf Hitler


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> *coughs* Osama Bin Laden *coughs*


 
I'm pretty sure there is a significant difference in celebrating a mass murderer's death such as Hitler/Binladen
VS.
A school bully that slapped you and locked you in lockers and told you mean things.


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> *coughs* Osama Bin Laden *coughs*



Fuck you, I was going to say that. Damn ninja's...

Anyway, it seems like I've had it pretty good compared to most of the people here. I was never bullied, nor was I ever a bully.


----------



## Itakirie (May 8, 2011)

I was bullied for most of elementary. Middle school was the absolute worse though. I had chairs slammed over my head, jumbed, stabbed, cut, punched, slapped, everyfuckingthing.

High school though now, I just completely troll them, or one of my friends beats the shit out of them. >___>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 9, 2011)

They were all failures, and this one kid pushed somebody into one of my friends almost knocking her over and I think he was trying to get me, but I walked up to him in front of the office, slapped him across the face with my left hand (which I am not strong with) then walked away. He can up to me, and he was crying, and had a white and red welt on his face in the exact shape of my hand.

Oh and somebody punched me in the back of the head and knocked me out.


----------



## Tun (May 9, 2011)

Luckily I was never really bullied too bad. There was the typical stuff that everyone goes through, but it usually stopped after a rebuttal or two. 

As for bullying, I am pretty guilty. I'm straightforward and some people have called me an asshole. Meh.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

I got beat up a few times, yeah. Not really wanting to describe it more than that. :1


----------



## crustone (May 9, 2011)

I have gotten into a few fights but was never actually bullied, I guess I was just lucky.


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2011)

I was bullied so much in school, I ended up having to go to every class with a 'Teaching Assistant', which, of course, induced more bullying. Fucking FAIL. 
Bullying in my school was extreme, frequently, to anyone in my position, I'd say ignore all the 'it gets better shite. Walk into school with a golf club and lets all hell brake loose with anyone who even thinks to bully you. You may get banned from school and months of therapy but they'll think twice next time.

[/end psychotic rant]


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 9, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I was bullied so much in school, I ended up having to go to every class with a 'Teaching Assistant', which, of course, induced more bullying. Fucking FAIL.
> Bullying in my school was extreme, frequently, to anyone in my position, I'd say ignore all the 'it gets better shite. Walk into school with a golf club and lets all hell brake loose with anyone who even thinks to bully you. You may get banned from school and months of therapy but they'll think twice next time.
> 
> [/end psychotic rant]


 
My best friend was horrifically, horrifically bullied at school. He actually had a whole school shooting planned, but it's fecking difficult to get guns over here. Of course, he's grown up now and wouldn't do it now, but with what he went through at school I'm surprised he didn't go postal. I would have.

(Also, he was a boarder, so he couldn't get away.)

Edit: Also, when he told the teachers what was going on they told him to stop lying and go bother someone else.


----------



## crustone (May 9, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I was bullied so much in school, *I ended up having to go to every class with a 'Teaching Assistant'*, which, of course, induced more bullying.



Holy fuck, what were these kids doing to you? were they trying to kill you or something?


----------



## Carnie (May 9, 2011)

I used to gang up on kids in elementary. I was pretty terrible as a small child.

Never really been bullied myself though. Certainly not physically.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2011)

In early grade school, I had been bullied, up until 5th grade when I fought back.
Once I hit middle school, I started beating up bullies because it was fun. Hey, if they were strong, then I wanted to test that.


----------



## SnowFox (May 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In early grade school, I had been bullied, up until 5th grade when I fought back.
> Once I hit middle school, I started beating up bullies because it was fun. Hey, if they were strong, then I wanted to test that.


 
I'm surprised you were ever bullied, you seem more like the bully type. All the other kids fear the Random Black Mod beatings.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2011)

okay, i guess i'll tell a story

when i was 16 i was "out n proud" or whatever, and some guy thought i was hitting on his girlfriend, so he shoved me up against a wall and punched me in the stomach because "i don't hit girls, but i hit dykes"
i had really bad stomach problems for a week and never really said anything about it because i was scared


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I'm surprised you were ever bullied, you seem more like the bully type. All the other kids fear the Random Black Mod beatings.


 
I was a runt before I hit a growth spurt. 
Once that happened, it was just expelling any excess agression to the agressors.

The worse point of bully bullying was I made a girl drink stale urine in a beer bottle in the street when she decided to pick on a person I was walking home because he mother asked me to and I said yes.


----------



## Citrakayah (May 9, 2011)

I've never been in a fight and never been bullied. 

I was always a bro to the Alpha elementary kids.


----------



## SnowFox (May 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was a runt before I hit a growth spurt.
> Once that happened, it was just expelling any excess agression to the agressors.


 
awww Zeke :3

Hey, give me your lunch money. Or failing that, give me the lunch money you extorted from Jashwa.


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> awww Zeke :3
> 
> Hey, give me your lunch money. Or failing that, give me the lunch money you extorted from Jashwa.


 
I will devour your soul.


----------



## Azure (May 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will devour your soul.


 Suck it out through his bleeding puppy anus!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will devour your soul.


 
Then you won't need your lunch money.


----------



## laruslarue (May 10, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> No. People are bullied because someone decided to bully them. Victims can and should take preventative action, but in the end, they are not responsible for the decisions of others.


 
You're wrong. Bullies, by their nature, are cowards. Bullies generally do not pick on the heavyset bruiser (Casey aside. Who, btw, is a fucking hero) when there's the weak loner who has nothing to turn to whenever he's backed into a corner. They're going to keep going back to this source of entertainment until: 1. a funnier target presents itself  2. the victim has had enough and picks up something to even the odds   3. (this is the rarest) the parents and adults who fucking should know better step in and stop this behavior.


----------



## Hir (May 10, 2011)

i was badly bullied up until i was about 15, then it gave up

before then i was retarded anyway

i would have bullied myself

probably

actually nah i'm a nice person

or am i

idk

:]


----------



## Aetius (May 11, 2011)

I used to be bullied, but now I dont really care about it.

The bullies are all people who failed at life and now are forced to work at a burger king for the rest of their Drone Life.

Retribution is fun.


----------



## Bliss (May 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> The bullies are all people who failed at life and now are forced to work at a burger king for the rest of their Drone Life.



Yes, bullied people are known to be very succesful! _Oh, wait... 
_


----------



## Volkodav (May 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The worse point of bully bullying was I made a girl drink stale urine in a beer bottle in the street when she decided to pick on a person I was walking home because he mother asked me to and I said yes.


 This is the best thing I have ever read.

I think the last time I got in a fist-fight was about a year ago. It takes a lot of pushing in order to make me actually fight someone. Probably why I was bullied when I was younger.



Lizzie said:


> Yes, bullied people are known to be very succesful! _Oh, wait...
> _


 
They were sayin that the kids who bullied others don't end up being successful, which is true.


----------



## Volkodav (May 11, 2011)

EDIT: merging my posts.


----------

